# Abbey Juke



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I keep seeing a Juke on my morning travels to the station, has a rather mean sound to it  whats the story? Pics? Details?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi, Yes it does sound a little mean, a customer said this about it this week when he used the car

"I've decided it's like an over-excited puppy. It pulls on the lead, always wanting to sniff the back end of the car in front. It sniffs, grunts, and growls. And it's adorable " 

stock car runs around 170bhp at the hubs, our car now is in stge 2 spec, 2nd cat delete , full exhaust system , air filter set up and ECUTEK remap , with very carefully work on the boost maps to make it handle and able to control the torque curve. Now runs 230 hub bhp.

Awesome car , needs a brake upgrade now , got a pile of parts to fit as well , Forged front mount/ stage 2 blower larger direct injection injectors, we are looking @ seeing 270 hub bhp.

Will get some pictures and dyno plots up later


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Hi, Yes it does sound a little mean, a customer said this about it this week when he used the car
> 
> "I've decided it's like an over-excited puppy. It pulls on the lead, always wanting to sniff the back end of the car in front. It sniffs, grunts, and growls. And it's adorable "
> 
> ...


Hahaa, love that description :thumbsup:

Whats the base engine? 

Some handy little upgrades there!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

stock Juke DIG T motor 1.6 ltr direct injection motor.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

My wife has this same model and it's feisty as standard, torque steer is quite bad. Is it not horrendous with 230bhp?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

no we spend a lot of time on the boost curve to soften the torque steer.

awesome little car.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

230 @ the hubs


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I used to see a Micra on the A217 with Abbey stickers on it - the exhaust looked like it was off a Cooper S!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

_shaun_ said:


> I used to see a Micra on the A217 with Abbey stickers on it - the exhaust looked like it was off a Cooper S!


What colour Mica?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

[email protected] M/S said:


> What colour Mica?


can't remember was over a year ago:nervous:


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] M/S said:


> no we spend a lot of time on the boost curve to soften the torque steer.
> 
> awesome little car.


Well, now the problem is do we keep the car when the 3 year warranty runs out and start modifying or get a Nismo version?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

tune your car but I am biased.....

If you venture down our way come and have a drive of our demo car.


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] M/S said:


> tune your car but I am biased.....
> 
> If you venture down our way come and have a drive of our demo car.


That's very generous of you, I may well pop down sometime.


----------

